# Hello from Sound Refinery (London)



## Sound Refinery (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello, i'm a producer, songwriter and sound designer based in London. I also run www.soundrefinery.com - making instruments and libraries for Kontakt.

Great website and forum, drop me a line and say hi!

Cheers 
Fraser

www.soundrefinery.com
[email protected]


----------



## johnhamilton (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to have you Fraser


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome Fraser,,
Your "instant bass" is great, just looking for the demos.

Best,


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome on board Fraser.


----------

